# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  کتاب آموزش Zend Framework 2.0

## adel68

کتاب اموزش Zend Framework 2.0 به همراه مثال که از لینک زیر میتونید دانلود کنید.

http://it-ebooks.info/book/3109

----------


## MRmoon

ببخشید ولی کتاب انگلیسی زیاده :D

کتاب فارسی اگه دارید معرفی کنید.

به انگلیسی باشه یه سرچ تو نت بزنی X تا کتاب میاد برات  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## engineerahkhani

دمت گرم دادا:)

----------


## میرزا عبدالزکی

اگه انگلیسی هم باشه ولی توضیحاتش مبسوط باشه، باز هم عالیه!

----------


## mb.rostami

دوستانی که به زند فریم ورک علاقه دارند در حال ایجاد مطالب فارسی مربوط به آموزش زند فریم ورک ۲ از پایه هستم.
به سایت پیک نیک سر بزنید و نظرتون رو بگید. ممنون.

----------


## d68715

در مورد برنامه نویسی با فریم فورک زند خیلی جای بحث داره و کتاب های فارسی مناسبی من اطلاع ندارم چاپ شده یا نه ! اگر دوستان کتاب فارسی برای توسعه و یادگیری بهتر بلدن معرفی کنند 
در سایت آپارات من جستجو کردم با عبارت zf2 فقط دو ویدیو در دسترس بود .

----------


## d68715

zf2 مخفف زند فریم ورک دو هست.

----------


## Freedon_23

آموزش فریم ورک زند به زبان فارسی. البته آموزشها به مرور اضافه میشه.
مرجع وب - آموزش Zend framework

----------

